

Show HN: Flotilla – Friendly Electronics for Raspberry Pi - whiskers

This is Jon from Pimoroni. We&#x27;re a UK hardware start-up that grew from the popularity of our Pibow case for Raspberry Pi. We manufacture all of our products in our workshop in Sheffield, UK.<p>Over the past year we&#x27;ve really started to set out our stall in the digital Maker world with hobbyist electronics accessories and 28 days ago we launched our biggest project: Flotilla.<p>Flotilla is a range of smart, friendly, and affordable modules which you connect together to create amazing projects which sense and react to the world around them. Designed to take away the fear and uncertainty from experimenting with the amazing sensors and devices that are available these days.<p>With a focus on plug and play we&#x27;ve blended smart widgets and even smarter software to make Flotilla friendly for everyone; from complete beginners to savvy Makers.<p>We chose to launch on Kickstarter as it&#x27;s a great platform to tell the full story and helps us gauge demand for our first full production run.<p>You can find out more on our Kickstarter here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;pimoroni&#x2F;flotilla-for-raspberry-pi-making-for-everyone<p>I&#x27;ll be around to answer any questions. We have posted some public updates that approach some of technical choices we made - they are worth a read if you&#x27;re interested! :-)
======
argyledreamer
This is wonderful! I have a lot of respect for people who tackle hardware
projects. Well done for getting your funding well across the line. Some
hardware hacking has been on my todo list for a long time, and it's projects
like yours which help get lazy bums like mine off my seat! awesome work!

------
Chetan496
Hi Jon, I would like to buy the kit. Where can I find the link to buy it? Will
it ship worldwide?

~~~
whiskers
Heya! The kits are currently only available via the Kickstarter - we'll be
making them available generally after we've shipped all of the Kickstarter
units.

~~~
Chetan496
Thank you for the reply. I will probably buy them soon.

